# Wormer



## BeccaJoVon (Jun 24, 2012)

What wormer do you use for your LGDs?  


Thanks!


----------



## boykin2010 (Jun 24, 2012)

I am interested to see what others say to as I was just wondering what to use myself. I have not wormed mine yet but I think sometime in the future I may need to. His fecal tests were good last time I checked.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 24, 2012)

We have 4 Brittany bird dogs, they weigh between 50-60 lbs.  I give each one .10 of Ivermectin PER 10 POUNDS OF DOG.  

This "prescription" was given to me by my vet who does most of the small animals in our county.  

So my 50 lb Brittany gets .50 cc on the first day of each month.

We have been doing this for 10 years and so far no worms.  This will NOT kill tapeworms, you have to have a special wormer for this.  But if you can keep the fleas off the dogs, you shouldn't have a tapeworm problem.  Tapeworms happen when a dog ingests a flea.

DonnaBelle


----------



## BeccaJoVon (Jun 24, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> We have 4 Brittany bird dogs, they weigh between 50-60 lbs.  I give each one .10 of Ivermectin PER 10 POUNDS OF DOG.
> 
> This "prescription" was given to me by my vet who does most of the small animals in our county.
> 
> ...


Does Ivermectin prevent heartworms?


----------



## Renegade (Jun 25, 2012)

That is the dose for heartworm prevention. Ivermectin doesn't really work very well on other worms. You can use the the liquid fenbendazole goat wormer on dogs at 1ml/5lbs. If you want to kill tapeworms use it 3 days in a row at the same dose.

Donna


----------



## BeccaJoVon (Jun 25, 2012)

Renegade said:
			
		

> That is the dose for heartworm prevention. Ivermectin doesn't really work very well on other worms. You can use the the liquid fenbendazole goat wormer on dogs at 1ml/5lbs. If you want to kill tapeworms use it 3 days in a row at the same dose.
> 
> Donna


How often do they need a three-in-a-row dosing?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jun 25, 2012)

*The BEST dewormer hands down for dogs and cats is Drontal Plus.

You only have to use it once (though I do it twice 10 days apart just to be safe) and it kills all types of worms the dogs can get (except heartworms, but if you have those your in trouble).*


----------



## Renegade (Jun 25, 2012)

BeccaJoVon said:
			
		

> Renegade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only when you suspect tapeworms. If your dogs don't have fleas or eat rabbits you shoudn't have a tapeworm problem.

Donna


----------



## Renegade (Jun 25, 2012)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *The BEST dewormer hands down for dogs and cats is Drontal Plus.
> 
> You only have to use it once (though I do it twice 10 days apart just to be safe) and it kills all types of worms the dogs can get (except heartworms, but if you have those your in trouble).*


I agree but it is a RX product and it's expensive.

Donna


----------



## crazyland (Jun 25, 2012)

We use ivermectin. 
Just remember to not use it on collies!!! It is deadly to them all.


----------



## BeccaJoVon (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks to all of you for the help!!


----------

